# Spiral wrap to cover cables, hoses ect.



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Wata spiral wrap u use to cover all cables n hoses?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

HomeDepot has several options including a clear one in various sizes. Another thing you may want to consider is: is it going to be exposed to the sun/UV rays - some are rated for UV, others not.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Spiral wrap exposed to sun....


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Check with your local dealer. Yamaha and other engine companies make accordion rigging tubing. It's not cheap, but very clean look even if you have to split it. Much more durable than the stuff you get at the big box stores.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.cabletiesandmore.com/cable-ties


----------

